# Injured dog abandoned at our shelter door,Gracie



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We came in today to find an injured dog at our door, she's young,guessing about 10 months.. she has a severely dislocated and broken right leg, and a break in the left leg..The right will be amputated since ,even if it could be fixed will cause her great pain.. 
She isn't a Malt but she's sooo precious..



This is her GoFund Me. The vet's office is doing this surgery at cost.

Hi, my name is Gracie. My former owner abandoned me at the Henry County Humane Society door in the very early hours of Aug.14. The shelter was closed and I was very scared. My new caring friends took me to the Napoleon Veterinary Clinic right away because I was hit by a car and my hind leg was very badly hurt. The really nice man said that it must be amputated, but because I do so well with my other three legs I will be the perfect candidate. My friends named me Amazing Gracie because I am so sweet, loving, and gentle even though I am in a great amount of pain.

Unfortunately, my friends at the shelter cannot afford my costly surgery without some help. The HCHS became a no-kill animal shelter May 2014. In previous years the only solution would have been euthanasia, but my friends want to do whatever they can to give me a second chance at a better life.

If there are any additional funds collected the shelter will start an account for emergency needs such as mine.

Thank you!! 

Gracie

Follow us: 
https://www.facebook.com/Ohiohenryhumane


Amazing Gracie's Surgery by Nicole Patterson - GoFundMe


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor little thing. People can be so cruel.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Even though they dumped her at the shelter before we opened, it was the best thing they could do for her, she's in a place that will save her.
We're so thankful people are helping her..Thank you everyone!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

That is just the kind of thing or Friends of the Shelter group fund for our shelter. We try to help many of the sick or injured dogs that come into the Franklin County Dog Shelter.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Our shelter was high kill ,then eventually went no kill a little over a year ago..I remember a dog coming in with a broken leg, a college student found him and he, nor his parents could afford to help him..He was euthed at our shelter..I still cry thinking about it..
We had so little donations then so few adoptions since it was early in the internet age.. So saving this one is special to me..


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am not sure that I can even digest this horrible act on behalf of that little Puppy's condition!! How on earth can people be so cruel and hope that they get their just rewards for doing this. So glad though that the little one is safe and will get the much needed care!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Michelle, it is so great that your shelter has become no kill and little ones like this get a second chance.
It is a wonderful thing you are involved with and I bet it is so rewarding 
Thumbs up to you 👍❤


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I try to look at it as they didn't have any options, this was a chance for her to live.. It's out there that we're no kill.So when someone dumps a dog or cat here,I'm glad they do it so we can find them a better home.. So many we take in are better off here than with their former owners..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Gracie's right leg is too damaged to fix and must be amputated but other leg can be saved by surgery with pins.She has a tough road ahead..


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You have raised about 1/3 of the money. It might be good to reach out to some businesses to look for their support - TV or newspaper ads for them that feature the dogs/cats looking for homes. The businesses here do that a lot - law firms, lumber yards, etc., sponsor pet adoption events and take out ads. Their businesses get great press supporting a good cause, and the animals get adopted. Civic organizations and churches , scout troops, etc can all adopt the shelter. They can be a good source of volunteers and can help with fund raising events. Local businesses supporting donation cans can bring in some money. Those where people expect change back from purchases - variety stores and donut shops for example can be helpful. Community support is essential.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor little thing....I hope she does well with the surgery, thankfully there is you and every one there at the shelter to take care of her.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Gracie is having surgery the day before I am or I'd foster her.. We're all going to take care of her either in our house or another volunteer.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> You have raised about 1/3 of the money. It might be good to reach out to some businesses to look for their support - TV or newspaper ads for them that feature the dogs/cats looking for homes. The businesses here do that a lot - law firms, lumber yards, etc., sponsor pet adoption events and take out ads. Their businesses get great press supporting a good cause, and the animals get adopted. Civic organizations and churches , scout troops, etc can all adopt the shelter. They can be a good source of volunteers and can help with fund raising events. Local businesses supporting donation cans can bring in some money. Those where people expect change back from purchases - variety stores and donut shops for example can be helpful. Community support is essential.


That's a great idea,I'll do that tomorrow! Thanks!


----------

